# Snow Goose migration



## snowgoosekilla (Feb 18, 2012)

How are the numbers looking in Manitoba and Sask right now? Anyone up there starting to see the main migration starting to take place, I know us Dakota boys are ready for'em!!


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Heard a report of some guys shooting 110 in thirty minutes in sask


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

I heard from a buddy that a couple dozen even found there way down to Just north
Of bemidji


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Seen a few last weekend in Southern ND while hunting Honkers.


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey general. Is that early for them to be that far south by now. As u know im down in texas and we wont have any til mid nov.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Snowgoose hunting doesn't even get good in the southern part of ND until mid November


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah kinda figured it was a little early for them to be showing up.


----------



## drduck (Mar 14, 2009)

Perhaps we could stay on task and include reports.

My brother has been in Saskatchewan since the 10th. A few small flocks but nothing of any significance. Pass shooting for ducks he has shot a few. One ross was smaller than the drake pintail he got the same day. He has to eat everything he shoots currently as he spends over 30 days up there(retired!). I will join him in a week. Water is lower than last year and has been variable throughout the summer so weeds in the sloughs are also variable. Some have nice new stands and others are weed free.

Crops just starting to come in. Only 12% of small grain harvested in the province.

NOTE; If anyone headed north and you normally get your license prior to arrival, Saskatchewan has new online license format(based out of Kentucky or Tennesee - Canada outsourcing to the states!!!) It is the first year and it took 20 days for my license to arrive. Still have to buy your stamp at the post offices.


----------



## herky2000 (Sep 24, 2013)

Snow geese are coming down. This is one of our hunts this September in Saskatewan with a friend of mine.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Boy oh boy, does that get the blood flowing! lot of juvs in there I see.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

Our crops are in the west side of Sask. There are geese moving in, the duck hunting has been great. We got a lot of water around so I expect those snows will hand around so we can kill and educate a bunch for you guys :lol:


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Just getting back now. We didn't see many docks but the geese are coming in in waves. Raining like mad up there now. You'll have a hard time getting into any fields.


----------



## herky2000 (Sep 24, 2013)

We went up on the 17th of September. It had been very dry in Saskatewan for most of August and early September. It rained hard for a couple days then cleared up. The fields were not to bad. Lots of geese down. The number of youngs birds was less than I thought it would be after reading the early biologist reports of hatching success.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

heading to western sask this weekend, will let you all know. My sources tell me there are a lot of snows there now.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

Just hit a field 15 mins east of Calgary Alberta. Ripped into snows tonite. They hardly ever come this far west. If I had a snow setup, could brought in 5 more groups. Weird year, Shot a huge one too.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I have good friends hunting in Canada right now and are putting the hurting on the snows. One group the first three days shot 3 man limits with only one adult snow being taken out of all those birds! Could be salty with the juvs this year! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## doubleclucker2012 (Sep 4, 2012)

decent sized scout flocks on the sd/nd border shot some just on the south side of the state line 4 miles. We were hunting ducks and through out 150 rags and 3 flyers for fun. One juvie blue was so dark it had 0 white on it. The field we hunted probably had anywhere from 1 to 2 thousand on it. Scouted them the next day and every snow I saw headed north sky high into north Dakota as I sat on the state line and watched them.


----------

